# Land prices ?????



## BigAl RIP

They have been going lower in my area since the last two jackasses were in office .
The average acre price for small acreage has been about $7000 per acre .

I just saw a piece listed a mile down from me at $3500 per acre , No power or water but one hell of a great deal . Comes with a 24'x36' unfinished cabin that will need to be torn down , a quaset hut still in the package and enough steel framing studs to build another home not including enough glass panels to big one hell of a big green house .

I called a good friend who has been looking hard and he submitted an offer . He will buy it . We are now waiting to see if the 1st offer is accepted . According to the realtor the owner inherited the property , the realtor then listed it and they have never set foot on it . The realtor has no idea what he is selling other than the general area it is in . My buddy is about to get the deal of deals around here .
By the time snow melts he will be retired and construction will start on the new cabin with RV access hook ups .
I think his plan is to have the place ready for hunting season . This is a parcel that he can sit on the front porch and take his game animal every year . This will be his view off the porch .


The property has a huge spring on it that very few people know about .
The only reason I do is from tracking Elk to a mud wallow that they use in the summer.


----------



## JEV

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## BigAl RIP

well,,,so far so good . It looks like his offer is going to be accepted . Killer deal !!!!!!

That boy just made himself an easy $25000 richer  on his net worth ,from  the fair asking price the property should be at !!! .
It would easily sale for at least $85,000 in the summer when people can really see what they were buying .


----------



## Andrei

I just passed a 1 ac lot next to orchards that sold for $1525 + $199 fees.
Yesterday a 5 ac sold for $1350 + fees and I have seen the lot over the weekend and did not had a good feeling. 
There is still a 40 ac lot for sale but annual taxes are too high for it.


----------

